# Banded Garden Spider & Damsel



## TheFantasticG (May 28, 2011)

*Since I got my wisdom teeth pulled yesterday, I haven't gotten to go to my usual spot. On the up shot, I found a banded garden spider in my gardens, and a bunch of damsels.

#1



Banded Garden Spider by GPLimages, on Flickr


#2



Damselflies (suborder Zygoptera) by GPLimages, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.*


----------

